# Brand new



## ///M3 (Nov 10, 2003)

Brand new to the forum.....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome /// M3 how many kitties have you got?


----------



## ///M3 (Nov 10, 2003)

None at the moment, currently looking at purchasing


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Aww that is great! You can also check the shelters. Well, it just depends on what you are looking for. We are looking forward to seeing pictures of your new kitty/ kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and if your looking for a kitten or a cat, a great place is a shelter. There are many many cats that need homes, but when you get one post a picture!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome! You can check petfinder.org or if your in south-west ohio, usa area, I have kittens and 2 senior cats needing homes


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Do you have an M3?

hehe


----------



## ///M3 (Nov 10, 2003)

Yep, its getting old though.... its an E36 M3 95 model...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I was in love with the first gen E36s for a while (as in first of the 2nd generation). IMO the older the M3 the better.  Looks wise, and they seem racier. More basic than the computer controlled cars as of late.


----------



## ///M3 (Nov 10, 2003)

So true, the best M3 i think was the E30. My current one is a keeper, meaning that I'll keep forever. I don't wanna upgrade to the E46 too much dough for my liking!

Thanx for all the welcomes!


----------

